# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] Δεν μπορω να μπω στο menu σε FUNAI TV.

## kostas1914

Παιδια καλησπερα σας!Σημερα μου εδωσε ενας γνωστος μια τηλεοραση FUNAI μοντελο 26A-3528WLB, 26''.To προβλημα ειναι πως ηταν τηλεοραση απο ξενοδοχειο και ενω ολα τα κουμπια λειτουργουν κανονικα,τα κουμπια του μενου δεν κανουν τιποτα...ουτε αυτο στο τηλεκοντρολ ουτε αυτο στην τηλεοραση..εχω ψαξει παντου αλλα δεν βρηκα λυση...και δεν μπορω να βρω αυτον που την ειχε στο ξενοδοχειο καθως ο φιλος μου την ειχε αγορασει απο αυτον αλλα επειδη στη Θεσσαλονικη δεν χρειαστηκε να κανει αλλαγες στα προγραματα δεν τον ενοιαζε που δεν λειτουργει.Αλλα Κοζανη που ειμαι εγω δεν πιανω τιποτα...βοηθεια!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

πάτησε  τα  εξης  κουμπιά  με  τη  σειρά  που  σου  γράφω  MENU,4,7,2,5  μηπως  είσαι  τυχερός  και  μπείς

----------

jakektm (20-08-15)

----------


## johnkou

Για πατησε μενου και 4725 κανει τιποτα;

----------


## kostas1914

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα οχι...με παει απλως στο καναλι 47 και αμεσως μετα στο 25...για να μην κανω και καμμια βλακεια το μενου ειναι το κουμπι με το Μ επανω ετσι?γιατι μου το εχει στο πλαι ενω το ειχα συνηθησει στο κεντρο!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα οχι...με παει απλως στο καναλι 47 και αμεσως μετα στο 25...για να μην κανω και καμμια βλακεια το μενου ειναι το κουμπι με το Μ επανω ετσι?γιατι μου το εχει στο πλαι ενω το ειχα συνηθησει στο κεντρο!



έτσι  ακριβώς

----------


## kostas1914

Και τωρα τι κανω ρε παιδια???

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Και τωρα τι κανω ρε παιδια???


αν μπήκες  στο  σέρβις  μενού  απενεργοποίησε  το  hotel mode

----------


## kostas1914

Οχι δεν μπηκα στο σερβις μενου...βρηκα και καποιους αλλους συνδιασμους αλλα τιποτα...

----------


## materatsi

Αλλαξε την eeprom...

----------

